# انا لسة متخرجة ...و اختاج الى توجيه ...ارجو المساعدة



## eng yasmeen ahmed (29 يوليو 2011)

انا لسة متخرجة السنة دى .....و انا لسة مش فاهمة ازاى ممكن ادور على شغل يعنى اقدم فين او انا اصلا ممكن اشتغل فين

و حتى الكورسات انا خدت كتير بس بردوو مش فى مجال واحد...

يعنى خدت ال gsm-umts-cdma 2000-gprs

و ال matlab 

و ال icdl طبعا عشان اتخرج

وباخد دلوقتى ccna


مش عارفة اخد avr and plc

و لا اعمل ايه 

و يا ريت حد يقلى مثلا مواقع بملى فيها ابليكيشن او يدينى باك جرواند عن اللى المفروض اعمله دلوقتى

ارجو المساعدة​


----------



## عماد الكبير (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله كل خير اختى الكريمة 

اولا انتى شتييت نفسك كثيرا

تعلمت اتصالات ثم الان تتعلمى شبكات الحاسب 

وتريدى تعلم التحكم سواء PLC او AVR MICROCONTROLLER 

فالاتصالات بها مجالات عديدة 
والشبكات ايضا 

فحددى مجاللك اولا الذى تريدين العمل به 

ونحن موجودن ان شاء الله 

وتفضلى حملى هذا الفيديو الرائع 

http://www.mediafire.com/?foe8e02tmjz4n2a

وهو فيديو خاص ب كيفية تحديد تخصصى فى مجال الاتصالات والشبكات 

للمهندس / محمود عبد العزيز جزاه الله كل خير 

فهذا الفيديو سوف يحدد لك الكثير من الاشياء 

وشكرا ..


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 يوليو 2011)

*الحمد لله*

بتفكريني بنفسي من سنة تقريبا


----------



## mahmoud awd (30 يوليو 2011)

*اخ عماد*

ياريت يا اخ عماد لو تساعدني في الحصول علي فيديوهات الlte
pstn
icdn
ياريت تقولي لينكات محتاجها


----------



## A.malla (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
بنصحك كملي دورة الـ ccna
وبعدها دوري على شغل


----------

